# Avocado oil: It`s official, I`m sold!



## MySoapyHeart (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry if this gets long, but I am elated!

After testing avocado oil in several of my soapbatches now, I am hereby officially declaring this oil pure awesomeness in my soapy stash.

I made a thread earlier (here) but wanted to make a separate thread since that one asked for recipe feedback, which is not the case now. 
( _The recipe I posted in that thread I changed before soaping it, so I soaped with a water discount (33% lye concentration and cut the recipe in half)_

My usual trusted soapy things have included lard, coconut, olive, shea/cocoa & beeswax. These are great ingredients that makes great soaps, very happy with them all. And now I will add avocado into the mix, that`s for sure.

*Of course this idea of avocado oil in soap is really old news to you guys*, but since it has been rather expensive for me to purchase this oil because of having to get it from overseas with very high shipping, I have only restricted its use to my lipbalms and ointments/rubs for personal use.  I have been using avocado oil for many years, so I allready _knew _I loved it for other reasons than soap. And now I have also finally found a supplier that I can get this oil from at a lower shippingcost than before (yay!)

Sitting in my cure racks I have about 5 pounds of soap with avocado oil in it. Lemme tell ya, only 3 weeks into curing and just testing a thinner end piece of one of the first batches; it is total love for me. 

I will of course have to save a few bars from each batch so I know how it fares a year from now, but oh, the feeling of the end piece of this soap that isn`t even done curing is amayzingh...

I used refined, cold pressed avocado, and added it to my trusted recipes, but shaved off % rates of the oils and added avocado - in the ranges of 35% - 15 %. We`ll see what my favourite formula end up being, and that will take me months to find out. But regardless, avocado will be included.

I asked my husband to test the piece for me, in the shower and general handwashing yesterday and today. He rubbed his hands together and said he really liked it, it made his skin feel really good, sort of _"different good than my other soaps"_. 
Well, he is a man, and men aren`t exactly wasting words, but since I know him well I could tell by his reaction that this was at least a good piece of soap. 

I have been lucky and not made any soaps that have dried us out or made anything sting or itch, but felt good to the skin. But the added avocado oil gave sort of a different softness, sort of silky smooth vs the usual  smooth. 

I dont know how else to put it, but you soapers get it. It is that feeling you get when something happens that you can`t really pinpoint _exactly, _but still can feel a positive difference that adds something extra


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 3, 2016)

When I did a blind test of several slightly different recipes, the one with 7% avocado oil was the one overwhelmingly favored by testers. It really does make a lovely soap, and like you, I love it on my skin, period. Whether straight, in body butters, whatever. It's just yummy. I'm glad that you've found a good source for it. Yay for you!


----------



## BlackDog (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok, you've tipped me into 'gonna try it' territory.  I've been on the fence for a while but I think I'll be putting some in my cart on my next order.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 3, 2016)

I too love avocado oil in almost everything.   It's such a lovely oil.


----------



## TBandCW (Mar 3, 2016)

Dang!  Now I want to try avocado oil!   Is it a liquid like oo or thicker like shea liquid?   I'll ask a body oil question in the correct section......


----------



## Arimara (Mar 3, 2016)

I just love avocados. It's one of those veggies/fruits I can get my kid to eat with no resistance.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 3, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> Dang!  Now I want to try avocado oil!   Is it a liquid like oo or thicker like shea liquid?   I'll ask a body oil question in the correct section......


It is a liquid oil. Soapers Choice and Cibaria Soap Supplies carry it in gallon and up containers. Shipping is probably better with Soapers Choice versus Cibaria. I am lucky and can will-call from Cibaria but cost is almost the same as SC if I paid shipping. I love Avocado oil and Avocado puree in soap. Just checked and SC is cheaper for the 35# even with shipping costs added.


----------



## enny (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm wondering if avocado oil is suitable to do soap for kids...


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 3, 2016)

Congrats on making a quality product. Nothing feels better than soapy success. Does anyone here know if I could add some to my melt & pour's? I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Mar 3, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> When I did a blind test of several slightly different recipes, the one with 7% avocado oil was the one overwhelmingly favored by testers. It really does make a lovely soap, and like you, I love it on my skin, period. Whether straight, in body butters, whatever. It's just yummy. I'm glad that you've found a good source for it. Yay for you!



Sounds great what you did, especially since it was a blind test! I didn`t tell my husband what was different with this soap because I wanted his feedback that wasn`t biased because of what I said. Sounds like there is something special about this oil. 7% - haven`t gone that low yet, 10% has been my lowest. But then again, I am not done testing this oil out yet...*grin*



BlackDog said:


> Ok, you've tipped me into 'gonna try it' territory.  I've been on the fence for a while but I think I'll be putting some in my cart on my next order.



Please do, I can`t imagine you regretting it. I am allready so annoyed that I waited this long for a proper test, but it at least worked itself out finding a better supplier for my oily needs now.



shunt2011 said:


> I too love avocado oil in almost everything.   It's such a lovely oil.



It is, it really is. Ever tried it in lip-balms? Pure awesomness in  stick form.



TBandCW said:


> Dang!  Now I want to try avocado oil!   Is it a liquid like oo or thicker like shea liquid?   I'll ask a body oil question in the correct section......



I am so sorry for enabling (_no I am not, te-hee_) Mine is like olive oil in consistency, really easy to work with!



Arimara said:


> I just love avocados. It's one of those veggies/fruits I can get my kid to eat with no resistance.



That is great. I know it is so easy to hide too, because it is so neutral. I once tasted a chocolate spread that someone made with pureed avocado, could not tell that it was in there at all.



cmzaha said:


> It is a liquid oil. Soapers Choice and Cibaria Soap Supplies carry it in gallon and up containers. Shipping is probably better with Soapers Choice versus Cibaria. I am lucky and can will-call from Cibaria but cost is almost the same as SC if I paid shipping. I love Avocado oil and Avocado puree in soap. Just checked and SC is cheaper for the 35# even with shipping costs added.



I haven`t tried pureed avocado in there yet, but it is #1 on my list! May I ask if you lower the SF even more when you add the puree? (_you were the one that liked low SF, am I right? Seem to recall something about you got problems with the plumbing with higher SF. Apologize if I am mistaken_)
I usually soap around the 6/7 range, but with this one I went for 5% SF because of the oil properties, and I found that to be just fine with this oil. I want to make a smaller batch with 4% SF too, just to feel the difference.



enny said:


> I'm wondering if avocado oil is suitable to do soap for kids...



It is a very mild oil with lots of vitamins. I found this *link *for you, read under *"Top natural ingredients for baby’s    skin products" *- where pure _*avocado oil *_is specifically mentioned for babies. Just remember that real soap (CP) is not recommended for babies, their skin need something milder, so I would not make a CP soap for a baby. But the pure oil is great (as long as she isn`t allergic to something related to latex).



Soapsavvy said:


> Congrats on making a quality product. Nothing feels better than soapy success. Does anyone here know if I could add some to my melt & pour's? I'm excited for you!!!



Thank you, it is truly is rewarding. If you want to add oils to your melt & pour base I would limit the oil to 1 very _small _ts pr. pound of base, no more than that. Adding more will inhibit lather in those readymade bases. If you really want to add something extra but are not sure because of this issue, you can add a small ts of extra glycerin instead, that will not give you any iussues in my experience. But not much more than that as glycerin can have the oposite effect if used in large doses (have been doing M&P for 17 years so have experimented a lot with every additive under the sun, so this is just based on my personal experience).


----------



## Arimara (Mar 3, 2016)

I wouldn't say avocado is neutral. The ones that grow in Florida are nice and fruity and I love those for guacamole (as opposed to it's smaller, often overprices cousins...)


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Mar 3, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I wouldn't say avocado is neutral. The ones that grow in Florida are nice and fruity and I love those for guacamole (as opposed to it's smaller, often overprices cousins...)



Well, I can only relate to the ones imported and that we can get a hold of here of course, and  they are indeed very neutral. Not what I would call fruity in taste, at all, just... bland? Would like to eat an avocado that taste a bit _more _than we get here though...


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 3, 2016)

I really love the soap I made with 30% avocado oil (a tweak of Genny's shampoo bar). I also use it in my shave croap/soap, @ 10%. It's a lovely oil!

I really love avocado's (the fruit), too. I'm blessed to live in an area where they are always available year-round at the grocer's. One of my favorite ways to eat them (other than in guacamole or in salads or just plain straight up) is in ice cream. You'll never find a more creamy ice cream on the planet. 


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (Mar 3, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I really love the soap I made with 30% avocado oil (a tweak of Genny's shampoo bar). I also use it in my shave croap/soap, @ 10%. It's a lovely oil!
> 
> I really love avocado's (the fruit), too. I'm blessed to live in an area where they are always available year-round at the grocer's. One of my favorite ways to eat them (other than in guacamole or in salads or just plain straight up) is in ice cream. You'll never find a more creamy ice cream on the planet.
> 
> ...



You just had to mention 'creamy' and 'ice cream'... 30% avocado oil would be nice in a soap.

MSH, I don't live in Florida but my aunt sometimes mails some to us. I'm also fortunate enough to live near enough to ethnic markets to snag some when they have it.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 4, 2016)

I love it, too. Use it in a lot of my stuff. 

Will try a variation of the 80% lard bar, adding in 10% avo and going for 70% lard. 

On an eating note, make up some chicken mayonnaise with an avocado chunked up in it, put that mixture in a crusty baguette and you have just made a little bit of heaven


----------



## KristaY (Mar 4, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I love it, too. Use it in a lot of my stuff.
> 
> Will try a variation of the 80% lard bar, adding in 10% avo and going for 70% lard.
> 
> On an eating note, make up some chicken mayonnaise with an avocado chunked up in it, put that mixture in a crusty baguette and you have just made a little bit of heaven



I guess my American is showing. I have no idea what a chicken mayonnaise is! If it's like our chicken salad then I bet you're right and it's a taste of heaven! Fresh, crusty baguette....yummmm.....


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 4, 2016)

KristaY said:


> I guess my American is showing. I have no idea what a chicken mayonnaise is! If it's like our chicken salad then I bet you're right and it's a taste of heaven! Fresh, crusty baguette....yummmm.....




[emoji5] it's just lumps of (cooked) chicken mixed with mayonnaise


----------



## KristaY (Mar 4, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> [emoji5] it's just lumps of (cooked) chicken mixed with mayonnaise



Aaaahhh! So it's the base of our chicken salad. Along with the chicken and mayo we add stuff like celery, chives, dill, etc. (basically, anything you like and have on hand). Adding the avocado ups it from tasty to decadent!


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 4, 2016)

:wave: AO lover here too.  I sub it for OO in about a quarter of my batches, when I'm feeling decadent or confident my design will work.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 4, 2016)

Had heard about the glycerin but I was told I could use SLSA for more lather. What are your thoughts about that? Thanks!!


----------



## ngian (Mar 4, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> I asked my husband to test the piece for me, in the shower and general  handwashing yesterday and today. He rubbed his hands together and said  he really liked it, it made his skin feel really good, sort of _"different good than my other soaps"_.



Hello SoapyHeart, are your "other soaps" have the same oils in the recipe and the same additives with the one having avocado oil that your husband tested?

Well my opinion about AO is that it is an expensive oil while my skin doesn't seem to feel anything different than other similar oils (with similar fatty acids profile).

I ground my view on a test I did a while ago:

*Testing a few soft oils in 40%*

where I didn't feel any real difference after bathing. I think that the difference for me might be on how easy it lathers against other oils, and while only one soaper among 3 found that her skin was feeling better with this oil in the soap. I think that the palmitoleic fatty acid that avocado oil has at 9% maybe is doing that little difference as I mention it here: *Palmitoleic acid (16:1) - Does it bring anything to a soap's behavior?*

Below you can see the certificate of analysis of the avocado oil I used:









Lately I bought macadamia oil too that has also similar fatty acid profile but with the palmitoleic acid being at 20%. See below its CoA:





So in the next soap I will make I'll also use macadamia oil at 40% with everything else being exactly the same as the other soaps of the specific experiment, hoping to help me understand if the palmitoleic is doing that little "wow" factor...


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 4, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Had heard about the glycerin but I was told I could use SLSA for more lather. What are your thoughts about that? Thanks!!




It is one of the ingredients in commercial soaps etc that made me make my own home made soap. 

http://chemicaloftheday.squarespace.com/todays-chemical/2012/9/25/sodium-lauryl-sulfoacetate.html


----------



## Misschief (Mar 4, 2016)

> So in the next soap I will make I'll also use macadamia oil at 40% with everything else being exactly the same as the other soaps of the specific experiment, hoping to help me understand if the palmitoleic is doing that little "wow" factor...



I haven't used macadamia oil in my cp soaps yet but I have used it to superfat my first batch of IL's glycerin liquid soap. I've also used it in a variety of creams and lotions over the years. I love it! 

Don't get me wrong. I love avocado oil, too. Both are decadent skin-loving oils. For the price, though, I would only put a little in my cp soap.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Mar 4, 2016)

ngian said:


> Hello SoapyHeart, are your "other soaps" have the same oils in the recipe and the same additives with the one having avocado oil that your husband tested?
> 
> Well my opinion about AO is that it is an expensive oil while my skin doesn't seem to feel anything different than other similar oils (with similar fatty acids profile).
> ...
> So in the next soap I will make I'll also use macadamia oil at 40% with everything else being exactly the same as the other soaps of the specific experiment, hoping to help me understand if the palmitoleic is doing that little "wow" factor...



Yes, I used the exactly same oils and additives (EDTA, SL, sugar, colors)

Regarding you not feeling any difference when using AO, that is really interesting, and perhaps just show how different we all are, which is cool because that makes things more diverse and interesting.
The macadamia sounds absolutely wonderfull. I love to eat them when I can find them, so a soap with the oil in it sounds intriguing. It sounds like a great experiment.

Even if the AO is a more expensive oil to use in soap, I really feel it needs a place there now. I simply can`t make soaps without it anymore if this turns out not to be a happy accident/fluke/dumb luck. Especially since avocado oil have  been my trusted companion through so many years.

The "worst" thing about discovering something new that gives that extra special something to a soap, is the waiting game. It`s like time moves even slower when you really want to know if things consistanly works out the same, but you know you HAVE to play the _curing-game_ to find out properly 

The Curing Game -
The only game in the whole world that will make you lose if you don`t play it.

_(Oooh, that almost sounded good, I should write that down somewhere. Wait, I just did....)

_


----------



## soaring1 (Mar 4, 2016)

I like to use a little Avocado Oil in my soap.  I use the Avocado Oil for my dry skin right out of the shower.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Mar 5, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I really love the soap I made with 30% avocado oil (a tweak of Genny's shampoo bar). I also use it in my shave croap/soap, @ 10%. It's a lovely oil!
> 
> I really love avocado's (the fruit), too. I'm blessed to live in an area where they are always available year-round at the grocer's. One of my favorite ways to eat them (other than in guacamole or in salads or just plain straight up) is in ice cream. You'll never find a more creamy ice cream on the planet.
> 
> ...



Well, I have tasted chocolate spread made with avocado - why not icecream...lol.
I am researching oils to try and gather up enough confidence to try a shavingsoap also. I reallyreally want to do it, because mu dear husband is a wet shaver so I know he would be more than happy to be a guiny pig for that too. He hates electric shavers like the _plague_. Just want to read up a bit more on the subject first. Have read a looot of pages in the huge shavingsoap thread, so much great information.



Arimara said:


> MSH, I don't live in Florida but my aunt sometimes mails some to us. I'm also fortunate enough to live near enough to ethnic markets to snag some when they have it.



Sounds absolutely lovely. The shops we have here are really not very impressive, I think I need to try and see if I can get a hold of some good avocado`s from stores that have a better selection. Half an hour from here there is a shoppingcenter with an etnic store that has lots of lovely spices and exiting fruits and vegetables a plenty, I need to revisit that shop again. Long traveldistance is the downside of living in the country, but at least we have lots `n lots of fresh air here.



The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I love it, too. Use it in a lot of my stuff.
> 
> Will try a variation of the 80% lard bar, adding in 10% avo and going for 70% lard.
> 
> On an eating note, make up some chicken mayonnaise with an avocado chunked up in it, put that mixture in a crusty baguette and you have just made a little bit of heaven



Lard _and _avocado oil, what could possibly go wrong with that, should make an awesome combo. I find myself reaching for lard more and more when I am soaping, it is quickly becoming one of my favourites. That it`s also real easy to get a hold of and inexpensive, is not a downside either...

Ps. That baguette sounded really delish. You had me at crusty...



CaraBou said:


> AO lover here too. I sub it for OO in about a quarter of my batches, when I'm feeling decadent or confident my design will work.



_Decadent_, sounds like it would be an awesome name for a soap: )



Soapsavvy said:


> Had heard about the glycerin but I was told I could use SLSA for more lather. What are your thoughts about that? Thanks!!



I have never tried SLSA I am afraid, so I haven`t got any comparison for you, sorry. Glycerin is more available to me, and more natural than SLSA, so I just reached for that when I needed something extra. The reason I started to make my own soaps from scratch was to embrace more natural ingredients


----------



## CoolSuds (Mar 28, 2016)

I really like superfating with avocado oil. I use a soap calculator with 0% super fating, then figure how much I need for the superfating and add it after trace so the avocado oil doesn't have much of a chance to be taken up with the lye.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 28, 2016)

Arimara said:


> You just had to mention 'creamy' and 'ice cream'... 30% avocado oil would be nice in a soap.
> 
> MSH, I don't live in Florida but my aunt sometimes mails some to us. I'm also fortunate enough to live near enough to ethnic markets to snag some when they have it.


Sadly you are not getting the best avocados available. Most in the stores come in from Mexico and have been awful, and Florida avocados do not compare to a beautiful home grown Hass or Fuerte. I am fortunate to live where avocados thrive in many yards. My mom paid her taxes when I was little with her avocados. We had 13 trees at one time so it is a good thing I loved them although my mom never did like them. Hass and Fuerte are very buttery and definitely has a good flavor, but not a fruit type flavor.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 28, 2016)

CoolSuds said:


> I really like superfating with avocado oil. I use a soap calculator with 0% super fating, then figure how much I need for the superfating and add it after trace so the avocado oil doesn't have much of a chance to be taken up with the lye.





Unfortunately, you're keeping the avocado oil out of the lye for at most 1/12th of the time that saponification takes, which is not much at all. Dr Kevin Dunn did experiments on bars with oils added at trace or up front with the other oils and there was no material difference between the make up of them, meaning that adding the avocado at trace or before does not mean that more avocado is left unsaponified


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 28, 2016)

CoolSuds said:


> I really like superfating with avocado oil. I use a soap calculator with 0% super fating, then figure how much I need for the superfating and add it after trace so the avocado oil doesn't have much of a chance to be taken up with the lye.


 
Doesn't matter when you add the oil if you are doing CP.  The lye is still active and will take whatever it wants.  You won't know for sure what oils are your superfat in the end.   You would need to do HP and add it after the cook/saponification has taken place.


----------



## LisaAnne (Mar 28, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> Doesn't matter when you add the oil if you are doing CP.  The lye is still active and will take whatever it wants.  You won't know for sure what oils are your superfat in the end.   You would need to do HP and add it after the cook/saponification has taken place.



Off topic, but are there many HP soapers on here?  It doesn't seem discussed often.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't think that there are many people who only hp. There are many that only do cp, but many do both depending on the soap at hand.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 28, 2016)

There may be a couple.  I think most do CP or both.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm totally going to agree with you here on this one!!! I ran out of sweet almond oil and needed to find something to substitute in a recipe not too long ago. I bought this at my local grocery store and used it instead - hoping for the best.

Holy Canoli! Did I ever love this!!! It just as creamy and moisturizing as the sweet almond - and the oil is so much more accessible. Love it!


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 28, 2016)

Luv2Soap said:


> I'm totally going to agree with you here on this one!!! I ran out of sweet almond oil and needed to find something to substitute in a recipe not too long ago. I bought this at my local grocery store and used it instead - hoping for the best.
> 
> Holy Canoli! Did I ever love this!!! It just as creamy and moisturizing as the sweet almond - and the oil is so much more accessible. Love it!



Which do you prefer though? 
I have been getting my best feedback on the almond oil and I really love those soaps over the Avocado ones.   Not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Mar 28, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Which do you prefer though?
> I have been getting my best feedback on the almond oil and I really love those soaps over the Avocado ones.   Not 100% sure yet.



I know the almond ones are a little better but in a pinch the avocado works just fine


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 28, 2016)

Luv2Soap said:


> I know the almond ones are a little better but in a pinch the avocado works just fine



Good to hear your opinion! I find Almomd makes a harder bar that is less sticky. Both are the same price here and both available at soap supply shops so I think I will be changing to Almond after I use the 5 litre bottle of avocado I have!


----------



## Arimara (Mar 28, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> Sadly you are not getting the best avocados available. Most in the stores come in from Mexico and have been awful, and Florida avocados do not compare to a beautiful home grown Hass or Fuerte. I am fortunate to live where avocados thrive in many yards. My mom paid her taxes when I was little with her avocados. We had 13 trees at one time so it is a good thing I loved them although my mom never did like them. Hass and Fuerte are very buttery and definitely has a good flavor, but not a fruit type flavor.



The Florida avocados my aunt sent were from a neighbor's tree. I'm not as keen on the buttery aspect of hass but I don't outright hate them. I like both in guacamole the the Florida ones are demolished upon arrival.

home grown avocados would be nice though... If only I lived in the climate...


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Mar 28, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> Off topic, but are there many HP soapers on here?  It doesn't seem discussed often.



I do both, love both of them because, fun to switch it up a bit. But I mostly do CP. But I have some essential oils I love, so always do a HP using those. 
I actually did HP hours ago and it is cooling as we speak. It wasn`t with essential oils this time though, but had a scent from Natures Garden that was sort of weak, so wanted to see if it smells a bit better in HP soap than CP (It smells sooo good here right now...)



Luv2Soap said:


> I'm totally going to agree with you here on this one!!! I ran out of sweet almond oil and needed to find something to substitute in a recipe not too long ago. I bought this at my local grocery store and used it instead - hoping for the best.
> 
> Holy Canoli! Did I ever love this!!! It just as creamy and moisturizing as the sweet almond - and the oil is so much more accessible. Love it!



I know, right? I get a lot of great feedback on the avocado oil ones, although they like my other soaps too  (friends and family are my guinea pigs, gotta have èm, I need feedback, lol...) 

I tweaked one of my favourite recipes a coupple of days ago, and made two identical versions of it in soapcalc, except 1 thing - I did a switheroo and had one recipe with 20% avocado and no almond oil, and the other one with 20% almond oil and no avocado . The only difference whas the switch between those oils. 

I did the avocado oil a few hours ago, it was HP. Later this week I will do the almond one and see if there is a difference to be noticed just because of that switch. 
I think I will make a new thread about it, but to late now, it is late and time for bed.


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 28, 2016)

I cannot even finish reading this thread.  All I can think of is, "YOU PEOPLE ACTUALLY WASTE AVOCADOS IN SOAP?"  I mean, really?  You don't eat the flesh of the avocado, you PUT IT IN SOAP?  You are all absolutely MAD, BONKERS, NUTS!!  Oh!  The inhumanity!!! (Now, I'll go back to reading.  BTW:  avocado gelato is the bomb!)

ETA:  although I cannot imagine using purée, I do like the oil in my soap.  One of the experimental soaps I made last year had buttermilk and avocado oil in it.  I pulled a bar of that out a few weeks ago and was using it at the bathroom sink.  The soap was amazing.  I'm not positive if it was from the oil or the buttermilk, so I've got to recreate the bar without the buttermilk.

  Actually, does anyone ever use the mashed avocado you can buy prepackaged at the store for soap?  I just thought of that.  I've never bought that, I always eat the fresh fruit, but the stores have it in the freezer and some in the fresh produce section.  Hmmm, that might be an interesting experiment...


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 28, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> I tweaked one of my favourite recipes a coupple of days ago, and made two identical versions of it in soapcalc, except 1 thing - I did a switheroo and had one recipe with 20% avocado and no almond oil, and the other one with 20% almond oil and no avocado . The only difference whas the switch between those oils.
> 
> I did the avocado oil a few hours ago, it was HP. Later this week I will do the almond one and see if there is a difference to be noticed just because of that switch.
> I think I will make a new thread about it, but to late now, it is late and time for bed.



Please do. I am interested in the feedback.  My son's feedback is "it's soap!!!" It has to be pretty terrible to get constructive help from them.  :mrgreen:


TeresaT said:


> I cannot even finish reading this thread.  All I can think of is, "YOU PEOPLE ACTUALLY WASTE AVOCADOS IN SOAP?"  I mean, really?  You don't eat the flesh of the avocado, you PUT IT IN SOAP?  You are all absolutely MAD, BONKERS, NUTS!!  Oh!  The inhumanity!!! (Now, I'll go back to reading.  BTW:  avocado gelato is the bomb!)
> 
> ETA:  although I cannot imagine using purée, I do like the oil in my soap.  One of the experimental soaps I made last year had buttermilk and avocado oil in it.  I pulled a bar of that out a few weeks ago and was using it at the bathroom sink.  The soap was amazing.  I'm not positive if it was from the oil or the buttermilk, so I've got to recreate the bar without the buttermilk.
> 
> Actually, does anyone ever use the mashed avocado you can buy prepackaged at the store for soap?  I just thought of that.  I've never bought that, I always eat the fresh fruit, but the stores have it in the freezer and some in the fresh produce section.  Hmmm, that might be an interesting experiment...



Hi Teresa,

Of course I don't waste a good avocado (sometimes $3.99 a fruit and that's AUD!!) on soap.  I use the oil.  Not from the supermarket though because that is also $$$$.  :mrgreen:


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Mar 29, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Please do. I am interested in the feedback.  My son's feedback is "it's soap!!!" It has to be pretty terrible to get constructive help from them.  :mrgreen:



I will, good feedback is a great help! That is why I give my soaps to so many different types of people. Of course they don`t always understand I want them to speak *lots of words *assessing my soaps, not just_ "It is so great. Smells good too".
_My dad is the worst, the most important thing to him is that it smells really good. If it does, it is a good piece of soap to him, lol
(*_*)


TeresaT said:


> I cannot even finish reading this thread.  All I can think of is, "YOU PEOPLE ACTUALLY WASTE AVOCADOS IN SOAP?"  I mean, really?  You don't eat the flesh of the avocado, you PUT IT IN SOAP?  You are all absolutely MAD, BONKERS, NUTS!!  Oh!  The inhumanity!!! (Now, I'll go back to reading.  BTW:  avocado gelato is the bomb!)
> 
> ETA:  although I cannot imagine using purée, I do like the oil in my soap.  One of the experimental soaps I made last year had buttermilk and avocado oil in it.  I pulled a bar of that out a few weeks ago and was using it at the bathroom sink.  The soap was amazing.  I'm not positive if it was from the oil or the buttermilk, so I've got to recreate the bar without the buttermilk.
> 
> Actually, does anyone ever use the mashed avocado you can buy prepackaged at the store for soap?  I just thought of that.  I've never bought that, I always eat the fresh fruit, but the stores have it in the freezer and some in the fresh produce section.  Hmmm, that might be an interesting experiment...



If it makes you feel any better, Teresa, I haven`t tried adding avocado purèe in any of my soaps.

So - in conclusion - NO avocadoes have been harmed making my soaps!
All better feeling nao, yes?

_Wait, avocado oil is from squished Avocadoes...
Ooops...*cough*_


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 29, 2016)

Haha!  I feel so much better.  Ok, maybe not so much when you mention the squished avocados.  

I watched a video of someone making avocado oil once and thought, oh my, why?  Look at all of the salads and guacamole and just plain eating they were missing!  (Can you tell I love avocados?)  They are definitely expensive here, too; although not $3.99.  I love when it's summer time and they get to be as cheap as .75 each.  I eat them 'til I'm sick of them and then "just one more."   Maybe that's the time of year to try out some avocado puree in soap.  If I can just bring myself to giving up that creamy goodness...  Nope, probably not.  I'll have to stick with oil and conveniently forget how it's made.    I just found out that you can eat the pit of avocados.  They're bitter, but very high in antioxidants and other nutrients.  I might have to save the pits for soap.  I don't know if they would add anything beneficial to it, but they'd probably add some exfoliation action to it.


----------

